# I'm plus-sized & I'm OK with it!



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

I just want to know how many of you have been outcasted or made fun of by other riders? I've been through it so many times. I have heard "why is that fat girl on that horse shes going to break his back", "you are too fat to jump", or "you need a bigger horse". However, I don't let them get me down. I still hold on to my dreams just as well as they do. I am a size 18 I am 220 pounds and I am perfectly fine with my weight! I ride a 15.2hh gelding who carries my butt around a cross country course just fine! I boarded my horse at a barn for 2 years and I would always wait until late at night when I knew nobody would be there so I could ride my horse without the girls snickering or making rude comments. I put my heart and soul into riding. When the next show came around we took home the champion ribbon and beat all the other girls! Sure it didn't make the comments stop but it showed just how serious I was about riding and it showed them that I didn't let their comments get to me. I ended up leaving that barn and now I am at a better barn where I am accepted for who I am and I am taken seriously as a rider.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

GOOD ON YOU  Your confidence will rein past anything else - it doesn't matter what size you are (and I'm probably considered plus size as well) if you love what you and and are obviously good at it then size doesnt matter.


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

Good for you, for being confident and true to yourself; I am not a plus sized rider, but I am, shall we say, a much more mature rider than all the other people at my barn; not only that, but, since I started riding late, I am not nearly as accomplished as the other riders at my barn; the people at my barn are wonderful and each rider is accepted for him or herself, no matter their age, size, experience, or level or skill; it all has to do with making progress on your own terms and as long as you are enjoying what you are doing, you are learning and your horse(s) are happy and healthy, then those are the things that matter! 

I have had the experience where there is a type of snobbery that goes on around what type of horse you ride! So you see, mean spirited people will always find something to criticize. Their opinions are not worth your time.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm also a plus sized rider (just got back in the saddle after 25 years out of it!) and on my first lesson last week I was nervous about the whole riding again but also my weight. 
I'd rang ahead and given my weight so they were prepared, but after the lesson, I was congratulated on perfect posture/seating and the instructor explained that a heavier rider who has a good seat will do less harm to a horses back than an 8st rider who doesn't know what they're doing and bounces around.
This makes me feel better about being a plus sized rider as the last thing I want to do is harm any horse (even though i'm working on losing weight - it's not going to come off overnight) and she's told me to carry on and be confident that i'm not causing the horse any harm at all.
Horse riding doesn't just have to be for skinny minnies :lol: but I do know what you mean about the looks - I've also got those when looking for riding wear................But am I bothered - not a bit  xx


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Reckyroo, offer to help with barn chores. Nothing like mucking stalls to put muscle on you and tone your body. Moving hay bales helps too. You may not wind up svelt but at least you'll be toned.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

rissaxbmth said:


> I just want to know how many of you have been outcasted or made fun of by other riders? I've been through it so many times. I have heard "why is that fat girl on that horse shes going to break his back", "you are too fat to jump", or "you need a bigger horse". However, I don't let them get me down. I still hold on to my dreams just as well as they do. I am a size 18 I am 220 pounds and I am perfectly fine with my weight! I ride a 15.2hh gelding who carries my butt around a cross country course just fine! I boarded my horse at a barn for 2 years and I would always wait until late at night when I knew nobody would be there so I could ride my horse without the girls snickering or making rude comments. I put my heart and soul into riding. When the next show came around we took home the champion ribbon and beat all the other girls! Sure it didn't make the comments stop but it showed just how serious I was about riding and it showed them that I didn't let their comments get to me. I ended up leaving that barn and now I am at a better barn where I am accepted for who I am and I am taken seriously as a rider.


Ya know what? Not only am I plus sized, I'm an OLD plus sized rider. I've earned every scar, every wrinkle and every single pound. I will ride circles around most people and I'll ride longer because I've been at it longer and I know how. I have great horses and we enjoy each other a lot. 

So, let 'em snicker, it doesn't improve their riding one bit, but it HAS improved yours because you got down to it and did your work!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> Reckyroo, offer to help with barn chores. Nothing like mucking stalls to put muscle on you and tone your body. Moving hay bales helps too. You may not wind up svelt but at least you'll be toned.


We have our own field so i'm on my own with my 2 horses - but I am in the process of getting rid of and relocating a big big pile of horse poo so watch this space........ :lol:


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

A heavier rider with a good seat is generally MUCH easier on a horse's back than a lighter one who flops around. Don't let the floppy riders get you down! :lol:

But really though, bully for you. Weight doesn't really make a difference in your riding ability, and a lot of people try to put it down just to make themselves feel better. Glad you're not letting them get to you!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*WOW!!! great for you. I am also plus size, but am not currently riding due to injuries (not from a horse). It's funny how sizes go. I am 5"2", weigh 202, and wear a size 22. I am also 61 years old. Just finding this site and talking to horsey people has helped me tremendously.* *I live in TX, and ride western. Good Luck!!*


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

rissaxbmth said:


> I just want to know how many of you have been outcasted or made fun of by other riders? I've been through it so many times. I have heard "why is that fat girl on that horse shes going to break his back", "you are too fat to jump", or "you need a bigger horse". However, I don't let them get me down. I still hold on to my dreams just as well as they do. I am a size 18 I am 220 pounds and I am perfectly fine with my weight! I ride a 15.2hh gelding who carries my butt around a cross country course just fine! I boarded my horse at a barn for 2 years and I would always wait until late at night when I knew nobody would be there so I could ride my horse without the girls snickering or making rude comments. I put my heart and soul into riding. When the next show came around we took home the champion ribbon and beat all the other girls! Sure it didn't make the comments stop but it showed just how serious I was about riding and it showed them that I didn't let their comments get to me. I ended up leaving that barn and now I am at a better barn where I am accepted for who I am and I am taken seriously as a rider.


I am curious as to how tall you are? I used to ride a 15 hand horse and felt HUGE on her. Everyone assured me that I wasn't. It had nothing to do with weight, as I was very thin but my height was always more of an issue for me. I have seen several very large riders on horses and thought nothing of it if they rode well. I have also seen a few larger riders that were so off balance I felt bad for the horse. I think the fact that you are a skilled rider makes all the difference in the world and you do not look too big on the horse pictured. IMO


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Inga said:


> I am curious as to how tall you are? I used to ride a 15 hand horse and felt HUGE on her. Everyone assured me that I wasn't. It had nothing to do with weight, as I was very thin but my height was always more of an issue for me. I have seen several very large riders on horses and thought nothing of it if they rode well. I have also seen a few larger riders that were so off balance I felt bad for the horse. I think the fact that you are a skilled rider makes all the difference in the world and you do not look too big on the horse pictured. IMO


I am 5'4" my horse is 15.2hh


----------



## lilypoo (Jun 15, 2013)

Good for you! 

I am just getting back into riding after a 20+ year break. Four kids, PCOS, fibromyalgia, low thyroid and valley fever, I was up to 255 pounds at one point. I managed to get down to 215 but gained 25 back after I went on an antidepressant when my mom died.

I'm back down to 228 (thanks to two weeks of caring for my new horse  ) and I have already experienced fat discrimination. The other day a vet told me that I'd be crazy to ride my 15.2hh, 1060# paint horse. Granted he's old, a little lame above a walk and needs to gain weight and muscle, but the general consensus has been that it'd be safe to ride him gently at a slow walk and gradually work him up to more and more exercise.

To be honest, I haven't mounted him yet because I'm afraid people will be like, "Oh my G-d, she's going to crush him!"

Trying to get up my confidence! You look great on your horse and at this point I'd be very happy to be your weight and level of fitness!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow you look good on your horse

keep it up


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

lilypoo said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I am just getting back into riding after a 20+ year break. Four kids, PCOS, fibromyalgia, low thyroid and valley fever, I was up to 255 pounds at one point. I managed to get down to 215 but gained 25 back after I went on an antidepressant when my mom died.
> 
> ...



keep up the weight loss good luck


----------



## lovexlaugh (Feb 18, 2013)

Good on you! I am only just beginning to love my curves. I am very tall, about 5 foot 10, and I am certainly NOT a skinny Minnie. I used to HATE seeing everyone my age (20s) being fit, slender and gorgeous, and here I was, not only towering above them but also with my huge boobs, rolly tummy and tree-trunk thighs. 

Countless diets later, I gave up weighing myself. You know what? I feel so much better about myself. I'm learning to love my curves, including my big boobies and bum. Since I'm getting back into riding, I'm feeling my pants become a bit looser, but I'm still refusing to weigh myself


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi all I have struggled with my weight all my life 
had lost weight and gained weight 
the 1 picture is a 14:2 hh pinto pony and the other is a 16:2 hh Clyde QH


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

lilypoo said:


> Good for you!
> Four kids, PCOS, fibromyalgia, low thyroid and valley fever,!


I also have PCOS and Hypothyroidism. I also have scoliosis which makes riding very painful and it makes me and him off balance.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I also have a weaker right side so I am off balance


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

As long as the horse can handle the weight I don't always see an issue. I always tended to go for the more stout thoroughbred types..the toothpick skinny legs on some of them just give me the creeps. I am also very aware of my weight so make sure I am not on a horse that will have a problem. I do remember a lady, and I use the term loosely as she was an obnoxious witch, had a 15 hand mare and tipped the scales easily to or even above 300 pounds; this was at a barn I boarded at with my very first horse...over 30 years ago now. Anyway, the mare was tiny, half arab, half thoroughbred yet this woman mounted and jumped her 3 feet..the mare had springs let me tell you and plenty of strength to get this woman around who was bouncing all over her. How the woman managed to stay on is still a mystery but that mare was golden for her. Just as an example of this woman, the mare caught her nose on a nail or board and tore it a good three inches. Instead of calling out a vet to stitch it, she "repaired" it by using paperclips and cellophane tape. Needless to say the nose healed all right eventually but it didn't knit back together. The mare had a split.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Reckyroo said:


> I'm also a plus sized rider (just got back in the saddle after 25 years out of it!) and on my first lesson last week I was nervous about the whole riding again but also my weight.
> I'd rang ahead and given my weight so they were prepared, but after the lesson, I was congratulated on perfect posture/seating and the instructor explained that a heavier rider who has a good seat will do less harm to a horses back than an 8st rider who doesn't know what they're doing and bounces around.


I've heard that as well from many trainers.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Rissax, what I am seeing is a rider who is too much on the rearward part of the saddle. The horse is bracing his back against the weight.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Rissax, what I am seeing is a rider who is too much on the rearward part of the saddle. The horse is bracing his back against the weight.


My trainer has never pointed that out to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

In my opinion, the riders that weigh 120 pound but have no balance whatsoever are more detrimental to a horse's health than a good, balanced 200 pound rider would be.

I'm 5'8" and 199/200 pounds in a size 15/16 pants. I used to be about 150 pounds, which I really did look better at that weight. But with ongoing health issues (low thyroid, low vitamin D, a bad gallbladder, and a bad hip that makes it hard to work out) I gained about 30 pounds in 3 months, leveled out, then another 20 the last 2 months. 

I'm not worried about my looks though, I'm happy how I am. 36DD, whoop! Lol.. But I was recently told by my doctor that I'm technically overweight and I should be about 180 pounds or so. Once I recover from gallbladder surgery, I plan to work out again! 

The number on the scale isn't what matters, it's your health! As long as you're healthy, be happy! Everyone looks perfect on their horses. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Rissax, what I am seeing is a rider who is too much on the rearward part of the saddle. The horse is bracing his back against the weight.


 
Yes, the lower leg is too far forward putting the rider out of balance by quite a long way.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Not to be rude but I didn't ask for critiques. This isnt in a Riding Critique forum. I pay a Trainer for that! I must be doing something right if I have won a champion ribbon in dressage. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

rissaxbmth said:


> Not to be rude but I didn't ask for critiques. I pay a Trainer for that!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Fair enough  but if your trainer has never pointed that out then at least you have something you could raise with him / her. Sometimes uncalled for comments can be a positive thing, it just depends how you look at it.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Clava said:


> Fair enough  but if your trainer has never pointed that out then at least you have something you could raise with him / her. Sometimes uncalled for comments can be a positive thing, it just depends how you look at it.


I'm definitely working on it! I am just now gettin back into riding after a year off so I know my EQ needs work haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> So, let 'em snicker, it doesn't improve their riding one bit, but it HAS improved yours because you got down to it and did your work!


Well said, and just like little children, usually when someone has something to say, it's because they aren't happy with themselves either so it makes them feel better to make comments. Keep smiling pretty lady.


----------

